# Cajun Red Lightnin



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

I Am new to this fourm so i want to say hey to everyone in here. But i have a ? dealing with with this line. I have boaght a 2lb spool of 25lbs test. I have 6500 c4 c3 and 6000. When i put this line on i fish with it the same day its fine. But when i let it sit for 3 or 4 days it coils up really bad and when im fishing top water with my bobber and bait are back at the bank in a matter of minutes.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive found that the heavier line you use, the more memory it will have in it (coils in the line)


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Can't stand the stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!

first choice is Original Spider Wire 40lb. secound choice is Berkley Big Game 30lb. flourescent green.

Something to make ya think about.................If Cajun Red claims that because the line is red it diappears quickly in the water....right!?............Then why are the Bleeding Bait series of baits supposed to attract a fish? .......ummm?


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Ive had no problems like that. This is my third year and I love it. Make sure you are putting it on correctly, if it curls coming off the spool as with any line flip the spool over. I use 30 lbs. test on 6500's & 7000's.


----------

